# Portofino Saturday?



## bigspoon17 (May 31, 2011)

Any land-locked folks interested in maybe doing a shore dive at portofino Saturday? Got a new BC and would like to scratch the diving itch before the football day gets into full swing.


----------



## Ron19 (Jan 8, 2009)

What time you thinking of hitting the water? I might be able to make it.


----------



## bigspoon17 (May 31, 2011)

Haven't made it that far yet. Any time better for you?


----------



## Ron19 (Jan 8, 2009)

Kids soccer game in the morning....prolly looking at noon-1 pm before I could get there.


----------



## bigspoon17 (May 31, 2011)

Okay, that'll probably work. I'll get up with you later on in the week and we'll go from there. Thanks!


----------



## Ron19 (Jan 8, 2009)

Sounds good.....Anyone else wanna get in on this?


----------

